# Sunglasses Question??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My pride & joy shades have given up the ghost & the lense has snapped (across the bridge section) so i now need to hunt down some new ones.

The ones that broke were Prada & aquired from an opticians in Dubai about 3yrs ago. Ideally i'd like these repairing with a new complete lense as they were fairly expensive, however i've not located anywhere during an Internet search that can repair Prada sunglasses. Anyone know of such a place??

Assuming this not to be possible, where's a good store to purchase sunglasses?? Am i best heading to an opticians or perhaps Sunglasses Hut or a Dept. Store?? Heading to the Trafford Centre on Saturday so intend to purchase then, assuming i can't get my current ones fixed.

Not looking to spend more than Â£150 so currently what make/models are the in shades??

Cheers in advance.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

All you need is some Oakleys.

Why 3 Lens 3.

Its all anyone needs, really.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> All you need is some Oakleys.
> 
> Its all anyone needs, really.


Dont tell anyone but I got to agree with JP


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For got to say try some with VR28 lenses they are not for very sunny days but fantastic if it is bright but not sunny if you know what I meen


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> The ones that broke were Prada & aquired from an opticians in Dubai about 3yrs ago. Ideally i'd like these repairing with a new complete lense as they were fairly expensive,


I can't remember who distributes Prada but leave it with me and I'll find out when at work tomorrow. If they are 3 year old, there is a chance they are discontinued (give me a note of all the markings on the inside of each side - provided they haven't rubbed off - I'll can check to see if parts are available). If they have been discontinued and no parts are available, there is nothing stopping you getting the lenses replaced by an optician ................ lenses can be made to any colour you want, any depth of tint etc etc although this will be a tad more expensive (I'd be charging in the region of Â£60-Â£70 for new lenses - more expensive if the frame is rimless). Depends how much you like the frame :?



W7 PMC said:


> Assuming this not to be possible, where's a good store to purchase sunglasses?? Am i best heading to an opticians or perhaps Sunglasses Hut or a Dept. Store?? Heading to the Trafford Centre on Saturday so intend to purchase then, assuming i can't get my current ones fixed.


Department stores will give a good selection in designer stuff but don't expect them to last more than a couple of years. In an opticians (go for an independant) you will get advice on the choice of lenses which are best suited to what your needs are.



W7 PMC said:


> Not looking to spend more than Â£150 so currently what make/models are the in shades??


That'll get you a decent set. Bolle do fantastic stuff. They used to be sports orientated but they are dabbling in the fashion stuff too (except the lenses are far far better IMO). Polarised lenses are a must for driving (reduces glare from wet road surfaces). Check out http://www.bolle.com/mainworld/ Anything take your fancy?



jampott said:


> All you need is some Oakleys.


Good but over-rated and over-priced :?

Hev x


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Good but over-rated and over-priced


I would agree with that statement 

Although, I did treat myself to a pair of Oakley Crosshair last year and I am very happy with them.

My previous sunglasses were a pair made by Fossil with yellow mirrored lenses to match the car


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Ray-Bans every time and definately Aviators

http://www.ray-ban.com/Uk/HomePageUk.html


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got some oakleys with perscription lenses. I think they came to about Â£250 in the end. Are they worth it - depends on your point of view.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My Oakleys are great but not brilliant for driving in as I have trouble seeing the dials in the car when wearing them.

I prefer my Nike sunglasses for driving as they have much clearer lenses and not quite so dark as the Oakleys - great for sunny and not so sunny days


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Oakleys all the way:








(black frame tho)

IIRC, Specsavers sell designer sunglasses for around Â£150 - my gf purchased some Dior ones from there not so long ago for that price - mainly to hold her hair up :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The ones that broke were Prada & aquired from an opticians in Dubai about 3yrs ago. Ideally i'd like these repairing with a new complete lense as they were fairly expensive,
> ...


Would it be cheeky to ask you to find out about another pair, on sunday at Gaydon someone kindly tord on mine whilst i was doing the Audi driving Experience, they were handed back to me mangled!!!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hev said:


> Good but over-rated and over-priced :?
> 
> Hev x


Unfortunately for me, Oakley are the only company who make an entirely separate range for people like me who have a non-existent nose-bridge - and even then I had to fly half way around the world to find a shop that stocked enough of them for me to try different styles! :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > All you need is some Oakleys.
> ...


So does every other f**ker, which is why Oakleys are just way too common. :wink:

And as for Prada....hmmm not exactly reknowned in the optical world.

Tag Heuer. Physics or Reflex. Reflex can be worn inside a helmet.

Or these Track LS seem pretty exclusive:

http://www.tagheuer.com/sportvision/news.lbl?news=4647B799-3B61-4DBF-9574-4D927E0CE8D4&page=1


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I always think Oakleys are too 'I believe in the Matrix'. Personally I like Ray Bans, but if you wanna be top dog in the shades brigade, then the current 'must haves' are Tom Ford's new range (pricy though, at around Â£180)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> I always think Oakleys are too 'I believe in the Matrix'.


so you're not a believer?  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

what about police?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> what about police?


I dont think it is illegal to wear prada glasses in a built up area.

though maybe it should be.....










:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ronin said:


> Would it be cheeky to ask you to find out about another pair, on sunday at Gaydon someone kindly tord on mine whilst i was doing the Audi driving Experience, they were handed back to me mangled!!!


No bother .................................. send a pic and I'll tell you if they can be straightened/repaired. Frame details are all printed on the inside of the sides. If you want to mail them to me I can try fix 'em.

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

garyc said:


> And as for Prada....hmmm not exactly reknowned in the optical world.
> 
> Tag Heuer. Physics or Reflex. Reflex can be worn inside a helmet.
> 
> ...


Most designers will have sunnies available (Police/Prada/Armani/Dior/Gucci ............ the list is endless - distributers buy the rights to use the name. Ray Ban used to be Baush & Lomb, they changed distributers and the new guys ditched the entire range and started again . Tag Heuer are even less known in the optical world :?.

Hev x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Exactly, Oakley are very low on my list of desired shades, as i recall at one time every feckin TT owner wore Oakleys & they're so commmon now i'd not really want to throw my cash at a pair (not syaing they're not good though, just very common).

My best pair are used almost soley for driving, so they do need to perform but not overly as to my knowledge i've no eye conditions & as long as they're tinted enough to make driving in sunny weather safer & they look good then i'm happy, hence why i chose Prada & i don't want to spend a fortune.

I realised when i bought them that it's a very personal thing, as some glasses that looked good on the rack, just looked shocking on my face, hence why it took an age to decide on a pair.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The ones that broke were Prada & aquired from an opticians in Dubai about 3yrs ago. Ideally i'd like these repairing with a new complete lense as they were fairly expensive,
> ...


Right, the numbers are SPR 55D & 1AP - 1A1

Hoping they are the numbers you require, as their are no others printed on the shades. they are not rimless although the rim only surrounds the top section of the lense & it's a single lense which is broken across the bridge section. Not sure what else i can tell you??

Do you think if you can't help, that any reputable optician will be able to make an exact replica of the lense in any colour/tint i desire or require?? & of course fit this.

Cheers for all your assistance so far.

Paul


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Right, the numbers are SPR 55D & 1AP - 1A1
> 
> Hoping they are the numbers you require, as their are no others printed on the shades. they are not rimless although the rim only surrounds the top section of the lense & it's a single lense which is broken across the bridge section. Not sure what else i can tell you??


Take them to a reputable optician. The glasses are still current and the lenses can be replaced (only supplied in pairs). The manufacturer is a pain in the hookie to deal with so they will not give me an idea of cost to replace the lenses but a new pair should be Â£140 (I suspect the lenses will be around Â£60 but don't quote me on that).

The optician needs to be a stockist of Prada (unfortunately I am not so I can't get them for you - otherwise I'd fix 'em :?)

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > All you need is some Oakleys.
> ...


Not if you buy them in the States :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Raybans all the way for me, I've had the same style for over ten yrs now and have had them replced 5 times by Rayban at a cost of Â£10 each time due to brakages.
You pay for what you get but i believe Rayban will repair or exchange a pair for carrage costs if broken (they have for me 5 times)

Jonah


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Right, the numbers are SPR 55D & 1AP - 1A1
> ...


Any idea how long this would all take if i found a reputable optician that can do this??

I've also just found out that i'm going to San Francisco in 3 weeks, so perhaps i'm better starting the fix process on my Prada sunglasses & buying another pair while in the US.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oakleys can be "common" and are often copied...

But there are so many different styles and types, it is no wonder they're popular.

Personally I'm too old for the mirror finish shiney lens wide beam Stu-Oxfordshire chav-style, but the Whys are pretty subtle, rimless and very very comfortable to wear.

I have prescription glasses which are also Oakley. Expensive they might have been, but they're just so comfortable in comparison to ANYTHING else I've worn over the last few years. Not only that, they fit properly across my nose, so I don't have greasy smudges in the lenses.

If kept "properly", not wiped with anything other than the correct cloth, and if occasionally washed and dried carefully, they last and last.

Just replaced the rubber bits on my Whys (was missing a nose rubber, but was nice to replace the whole set) and now they've a new lease of life.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I have prescription glasses which are also Oakley.


Got a couple of pairs of really nice sunglasses, but I find it a nightmare to find any decent prescription sunglasses. They just all look sh1t compared to the non-prescription versions.

For driving I'm still wearing the distinctly naf-looking prescription ones I got free as part of a BOGOF years ago :? Unfortunately not a fan of Oakleys, but one day I'll find some decent prescription shades....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I have prescription glasses which are also Oakley.
> ...


I meant that my actual daily glasses are Oakleys. Worn all the time. They're Soft Spikes.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

ahh, I see 

It's the heat, I'm losing my mind.... :roll:

Still after some decent prescription shades though. Does anyone have any decent prescription shades? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> ahh, I see
> 
> It's the heat, I'm losing my mind.... :roll:
> 
> Still after some decent prescription shades though. Does anyone have any decent prescription shades? :roll:


Some Oakley Soft Spikes with a tinted lens. :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Any idea how long this would all take if i found a reputable optician that can do this??
> 
> I've also just found out that i'm going to San Francisco in 3 weeks, so perhaps i'm better starting the fix process on my Prada sunglasses & buying another pair while in the US.


The manufacturer is in Italy and they usually quote 5 working days for delivery - to be on the safe side, I usually say a week to 10 days :?. Probably best to start the ball rolling now so you may have a chance of taking them away with you 8). By all means pick up another pair of spex in the States (usually cheaper over there :x)



neil1003 said:


> till after some decent prescription shades though. Does anyone have any decent prescription shades?


What do you fancy? Tell me what you want, what your prescription is and I'll tell you if you can get them 8)

Hev x


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > till after some decent prescription shades though. Does anyone have any decent prescription shades?
> ...


err, don't know the name/model number of a specific pair, just all the pairs I pick up in the opticians I seem to get a "no, you can't have those in prescription, but what about these...." as they hand me a sh1t-looking pair that were nothing like the ones I wanted. I'm guessing it's 'cos sunglasses generally have more of a curve to them? :?

Will pm you later though when I've researched a bit, thanks Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> err, don't know the name/model number of a specific pair, just all the pairs I pick up in the opticians I seem to get a "no, you can't have those in prescription, but what about these...." as they hand me a sh1t-looking pair that were nothing like the ones I wanted. I'm guessing it's 'cos sunglasses generally have more of a curve to them? :?
> 
> Will pm you later though when I've researched a bit, thanks Hev


The prescription is the important bit at the moment. Either PM or post on here a note of your prescription (everyone is entitled to a copy of it - if you do not have a copy, phone your optician and request a copy). Lens manufacturers have been forced to design lenses for wrap around frames so we'll start with that.

Hev x


----------

